# Women's Mg Columbia Current Value??



## 37schwinn (Feb 25, 2016)

I know, the value of something is what someone is willing to pay. 

I have never seen some one sell a women's military MG Columbia. I gathered just about everything, missing a pump and bracket. 

Unrestored condition, anyone care to hazard a guess?


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 26, 2016)

When you say unrestored condition, do you mean all-original-paint and parts? Or assembled from different (repainted) parts? Would hugely matter on the price...


----------



## 37schwinn (Feb 26, 2016)

I mean like this:


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 26, 2016)

I started with something similar last year ( see my topic elsewhere here ) and as I recall I spent around 1250 to 1500 on all those parts... That is not counting costs of restoration, paint, tires etc....


----------

